# Never really considered the math...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I never really made the connection: of all the planets, earth has the highest number of human deaths. It is also the only one with birds, -- more than a coincidence? The interwebs is useful for so much good science!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are you bored? You keep finding some of the craziest things. 

Now I need to go look this guy up to see what other important information he has for us.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

The interwebs is useful for some things, like for example, if you hypothetically have an issue with a Bigfoot in your woods, then the interwebs is useful for research. I found this picture of a Bigfoot riding a Loch Ness Monster waving at a flying saucer. Lots of useful information there!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm having some serious concerns about you at this point.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'm having some serious concerns about you at this point.


Probably well founded.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL Now it's gotten scary if you think I might be right.


----------

